# What Ever Happened to Fogponics



## Foxworth (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi. I've been lurking on this board for a few months and finally decided to post. I'm just about done killing of my second batch of plants I'm grateful for the experience and have learned a lot.... Most of my problems have stemmed from oscillating on grow systems. Thus far bubbleponics has worked the best (and loudest) but I have also tried fogponics. I would like try is again but there seems to be a lack of info out there.
Can anyone point me in the right directions or should I just scrap the whole fog thing and do Bubble or Aero.


----------



## atlantadirect (Jan 7, 2008)

My understanding of fogponics is that it is just a form of aeroponics. Instead of using spray nozzles hooked up to water pump, like in aeroponics, fogponics uses a fogger device to make the water/nute solution airborn. NUTRAMIST Single Head Fog Module @ FUTUREGARDEN.COM , this is some information I found googling "aeroponic fogger". I'm still learning about this stuff myself, so take anything I've said with a grain of salt.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a aeroponics in my resevor,it just squirts a fog and nutrients on the root of your plants.and I put a 6inch air stone on the bottom too keep oxegen in the water.I lift my resevor lid and fog comes out like dry ice. my roots are going off.


----------



## Blinkstoomuch (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, I've been looking for a thread about ultrasonic foggers all evening. I can't believe more folks don't know about this. I have been using the 6 head nutramist fogger for about 8 months now in conjunction with a homemade aero system. It has small ultrasonic transducers (they're actually tiny metal speakers that vibrate at somewhere in the range of 20Mhz) in the top of the unit that sits in the resivoir and not only mixes the nutrients, but creates the fog. This system is superior to even the best aero misters in my opinion. It allows you to cut back on the amount of not only your nutrients in solution, but the actual amount of water usage is almost halved. The only drawback is you have to be careful to use the correct nutrient solution. One that dissolves fully into the water and leaves no particles more than 2-3 microns in size as to not gum up the transducers. They won't "clog" or stop working, but will not be as effective if not cleaned between grows. Altogether because of the fog being the nutrient carrier the root system grows small single celled hair structures which effectively multiplies the root surface area 10X. they are designed to be run just like an aero system 1-2 mins on, and 4-5 mins off for root dryout and oxygen uptake.


----------



## Foxworth (Jan 19, 2008)

I was hoping you could describe the aero set-up you use and how you start your plants. I have tried fog a couple of times unsuccessfully and always had problems with leakage. How do you overcome this? Any info is appreciated.
Foxworth


----------



## mobby420 (Jan 19, 2008)

so if i understand correctly you cant aim the fog? it comes out of the side... would 1 of those units cover a 4x4 table full of clones? or would the roots clog around the fogger not letting fog get to the rest of the table?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Jan 20, 2008)

I've tried some piezoelectric foggers in an aero setup. Found that the piezo diaphragms tend to crust up with nute salts after a few weeks. I cleaned them with a toothbrush from time to time, but nute salts and the acidity of nute solutions were their eventual undoing. I went back to creating my aero mist with bubble curtains driven by air pumps.


----------



## Blinkstoomuch (Jan 20, 2008)

Foxworth, first off I start my cuttings in an american agritech 70 site power cloner. I usually end up with at least 80% quality germ. My setup consists of six 6" pvc tubes in a flat plane with a 1/4" drop on one side for drainage. The 3" net pots are suspended in holes cut into the tube about 10" apart on center. Inside the 6" tubes I placed a smaller 1 1/2" pvc pipe in which I drilled very small 3/32" holes that are spaced in between the net pots. When the pump in the resivoir turns on the nutrient mix just sprays upward and is deflected in every direction by the top of the inside of the pvc tube. This allows the system to not rely solely on the fogger, which is not reccomended for a complete grow(especially when flowering starts and you use a more concentrated solution). In my fogger I run a solution that is only about half as strong as in the pump resivoir. It is mainly used to deliver oxygen and micronutrients. The Fog Tube is connected at the higher end of the 6" pvc as to not allow drainage into the fogger basin. My tube system is about 6 1/2' long and it takes about 1 1/2 minutes for the 6 head fogger to fully envelop all six tubes. So the fogger runs like 2 mins on and 5 mins off. At every third interval the nutrient pump turns on for about 1 minute. As for the leakage problem I don't really know what to tell you. I dont want to be an ass, but that sounds like a plumbing problem. I guess make sure all of your connections are air tight, because the internal tube pressure is what will push all the fog out instead of allowing it to reach your ladies root zones.
Mobby420, Just in case I havent allready answered your ?'s Here is the link to the manufacturer (Nutramist Fogger for Hydroponics and Aeroponics by FUTUREGARDEN)
I am positive that the 6 head version would more than cover your needs for a 4x4 table setup. Like I told Foxworth just make sure there is no leakage in the table. As for the roots clogging my fogger it is connected to the high side of my grow tubes. The flow of the nutrient drainage back into its resivoir directs the roots away from where the fog enters the system. I hope I've answered atleast some of ya'lls ?'s. I am waiting for my current crop to finish and the I am going to start a Journal with pics and stuff.


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2008)

I would really like to see some pictures 
from you guys that are growing with the fogger.

I tried it, spent quite a sum of $ on it,
and found multiple problems with it.

Here is an account from a grower who really gave it a valiant effort.
Nutramist: why not to buy one for growing. - Cannabis Culture Forums

I have never seen a completed grow using this method,
I would love to see a grower show his finished budz.
I do not believe any exist.

You might be able to grow lettuce with this method, 
but it would still be low yield system.


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2008)

P.S.
I grow aero, and this is what I get.


----------



## Blinkstoomuch (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice Bud Earl! I currently have a fogger incorperated into my aero system. I am planning a Journal complete with photo gallery on my next grow. I will be sure to keep ya'll up to date.


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool Blinks..

I hope you can show some pictures of how you incorporate the fog.

My system was originally designed for the ceramic misters, 
but I could not get it to work.

I hope you can show me how.
Be sure and pm me a link when you get it going.

.


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is one of the problems.






The 6 inch tubes get so full of roots 
that the fog cannot move through the tube 
to the roots further on down the tube.

I would have to have foggers on both ends 
and inject it somehow in the middle,
and then have airflow out, 
so the fog would move in.

Some guys have tried the *$15 ea.* misters,
which requires a high pressure pump,
and stronger plumbing.

They grow some very pretty roots,
but their budz are not any bigger than mine.
In fact I have never seen a finished grow.

I have seen pictures of roots, 
but not budz.

Somehow, they always have a problem, 
and then disappear.

I like my 55¢ spray jets, 
and my $80 mag drive pump.

Here is my result.






.


----------



## forgewithinfire (Jan 20, 2008)

The point of using the ultrasonic is to create a root system that is MUCH smaller than traditional aeroponics. Your system uses misters to spray oxygenated water onto the cups and roots. The fogger, due to the incredible nutrient uptake, would make a much smaller root mass with only some longer roots reaching for water. It is still worth the experiment as a result.

One other issue is uniform distribution of the mist itself. In a tube system there will always be a discrepancy in which plants receive what level of mist. This isn't water we are talking about, piping it to each plant evenly is almost impossible due to the fluid-dynamics of the fog itself. That is why the NutraMist Gardens are modified ebb and flow tables. Instead of relying on a steady stream of fog to hit each plant in a row, they simply saturate the entire flood table with a dense "cloud" of it. That seems to work the best and give the most uniform results...

I only speak with any authority because I have been researching this for months now, I'm still a newbie when it comes to aeroponic experience, although I do know my more traditional pretty well. Just FYI.


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see it.

.


----------



## Blinkstoomuch (Jan 20, 2008)

Earl I will definetly keep ya'll up to date. Im gonna finish what I got going now in a few more weeks. Then I will clean my system and make sure to give some really good photos inside and out. They will be incorporated in the journal thread. I'm kinda new to forums, but this one seems to be full of really insightful people who are happy to share info. I hope to get much more involved in the near future. I appreciate your encouragement


----------



## oscarmiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe this is what you guys are talking about.. Couldn't you achieve the same thing by using an Ultrasonic Humidifier? Like $30 bucks at Wal-Mart. I was wondering if that would help, mixing a good Nutrient solution in your Humidifier and cranking it up in there... It sounds like you guys are wanting to Mist the roots though, could run PVC from the Humidifier to the grow tub or bucket and aim it right at roots. I am sure it has been done, seems like everything has, but has anyone tried it?


----------



## forgewithinfire (Jan 21, 2008)

The issue with traditional ultrasonic humidifiers is that the pizzo-electric disk has no coating. As a result you get buildup over time and have to replace the disks frequently. The ones you can get from futuregarden.com are teflon coated to prevent crusty buildup and are the same used in the Nutramist systems... plus the company has great customer service and is always willing to answer questions.


----------



## forgewithinfire (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok guys, doesn't look like this thread is too active but I thought I would post some of what I have found on the subject... the Garden's Cure site has a pretty good attempt at an ultrasonic grow posted by arnold layne. Can't get a good direct link but if your a member you can look it up. He basically used 4" PVC fence posts connected by PVC tubing with two or three ultrasonic humidifiers attached. I attached the pics.

Despite how nice the system looked, it never functioned well and there was only stunted growth at best... but I think that was due to there being no water source. The FutureGarden systems are modified flood and drain with ultrasonic attached. The longer roots form a matt at the bottom of the flood table to soak up water... I guess it's called a "dry fog" for a reason. That means that without a source of liquid water for the longer roots to feed off of, there can be no explosive aeroponic growth.

I just ordered the Green-Machine channels from Futurgarden along with a 3-headed ultrasonic fogger. It will essentially be an NFT system (for the liquid water source) with the ultrasonic attached to a small res that is fed by the same water flow. I will start a grow journal the moment I start building...


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 16, 2008)

I noticed you dont bother to use hydroton or the coco 3" nets by GH. Is there a reason for this? or does it just kinda work either way so I shouldnt waste my money on dumb coco shreds. 

GENERAL HYDROPONICS


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

coco is the shit bro


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 16, 2008)

the great thing about foggers is the fact that they break down water molecules into microns, which are small enough to readily penetrate roots through osmosis. Also, you can use 10% of the normal amount of nutrients. THe biggest problem people have is putting their fogger directly into their buckets. this warms up the water too much . you have to have a small seperate box with nute solution hooked up to a fan / ducting so that the mist is blown into your grow chamber, but the water is not heating up your system. if it heats up, your roots will get no o2 and die.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Feb 16, 2008)

groprofosho i had a fogger in may airaponic system,but im going with the waterfarm 8 pack. is there a way I can use a fogger in it ?


----------



## Earl (Feb 21, 2008)

Well you fogger guys can try to modify and do whatever.
It Does Not Work for Weed.

It does not help any other system, 
that already works without fogg.

So why even bother? 

Show me, 
or stop trying to convince noobs that it works. 

Because it does not.

Fogg is a total waste of time and money.
I know, 'cause I already spent the time, and the money.

.


----------



## 420 Growper (Feb 23, 2008)

fog is good for rooting clones and thats about it, 100% agree with Earl.
Disk crusts up and even with cleaning disapates after a few months to a non fogging crusty thing.

Was cool at halloween though in my front pond LOL


----------



## Earl (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL........That's right....Great for one night..... Halloween.

Mine actually caught fire and then stunk.

DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY.
.


----------



## taurustiger (Feb 28, 2008)

In our Dominaero propagation unit (http://www.fogponics.com/) we use teflon-coated ceramic discs for replacements as they last longer and don't collect deposits as easily.


----------



## NiceGrow! (Feb 13, 2009)

Instead of using just fog why dont you use fog AND hydro, DWC , or well any other kind or growing method.
hell even using it for soil growing has its benifits. you can better foliar feed them(like you know spraying the leaves).
well since no one really has a good post on fogponic grows then ill have to post a grow.


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Feb 27, 2009)

The ultrasonic process involved to create the fog also creates heat as these disks are basicly vibrating at a high freq causing the fog. Reguardless of what the disks are coated in there is nutrient filled water evaporating on the disks eventually leading to clogging. 

If there were a disk that didnt clog your still faced with the problem of equal delevery of fog through lots of roots. A big multi head fogger will also be heat added to the water supply requiring a recycling timer to the mix.

Net pots in a sealed plastic tote with an airstone/airpump left on all the time will cost you less money for better results. I have seen complete grows done that way.

A fogger system no matter well how its built or designed is going to require the same if not more money to set up. Your going to need the fogger, a recycle timer, and in some set ups a water pump to feed the fogger and so on. Drop the $30 to $200+ you pay for the fogger and get a bigger water pump, tubeing, gromets and sprayers and in my opinion your better off. Your going to be buying pretty much the same stuff for a fogger build as you would in an areo build like EARLS. With the exception of the fogger of course. Its just an added thing to waste money on and wont benifit an already working system and has yet to prove its self if ever for complete growth.

I have also looked for a finished fogger grow to no avail and have seen countless finished grows done with aero, bubble, NTF, drip, and ebb and flow systems. 

Sure useing such a system to root clones I hear of success. I however have had much success rooting cuttings in a net pot and neoprene insert in the very same system I will be flowering it in so why spend the money

If your thinking you know better and fog will work for weed I welcome anyone to put up or shut up by posting photos of killer buds growing with just a fogger or go blow your bank account trying if that makes you happy.


----------



## dspec (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive been using a fogger in my cloner...it runs off of the pump timer, 15on/45off. For 5months now, i cleaned it once. Heats my res up 1*C. It was either 20bux for a heater, or a fogger. I have 100% success now, using Rockwool or NO media. Nubs start at 7 days, 20 days ready for transplant. I wouldnt use it for flowering, i dunno its kinda of a little bitch, if its not the exact depth it fogs poorly.


----------



## justinpdx (Mar 14, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I have a CPS aero/fog/DWC hybrid system that I have completed several cycles with. I have pics and stuff I can post. Let me know if anyone is still on this thread.


----------



## joneric1014 (Mar 15, 2009)

Check this shit out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brvJ2fGXusU&feature=related

Video of one in action, including complete details on how they work, with step by step building instructions.

Pretty cool shit imho.

-J


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Mar 15, 2009)

Find a video of one with weed about to be harvested and it would be more impressive. I have yet to see a finished crop from any fogger system. People seem to start with them and make a journal then they all poof/dissapear/stop posting before the harvest.


----------



## smokeitd (Mar 15, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Find a video of one with weed about to be harvested and it would be more impressive. I have yet to see a finished crop from any fogger system. People seem to start with them and make a journal then they all poof/dissapear/stop posting before the harvest.


how are the foggers for areo/bubbler? can it totally replace the sprayers/pump?

how many would be needed for a 45gal tub?


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Mar 15, 2009)

I know of folks that will buy one of those $20 foggers and toss them inside a tote with a bubbler to start clones but I am just not sure a fogger can support a plant through its entire growth cycle or atleast I have been yet to hear or see it.


----------



## joneric1014 (Mar 17, 2009)

It looks like in the video I posted this cat still has water running thru his system as well. I think the fog is just sitting on top of the water down the length of the pipe is all.

At least that's what I got from it.


----------



## NiceGrow! (Mar 18, 2009)

ok you must spend money on foggers, like the nutramist ones(just the fogger), the twenty dollar ones clog up.
also use water soluble nutrients or they will clog up, and you also must clean the fogger heads or theyll clog up, but you'll get a really nice yield i bet you.


----------



## justinpdx (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvqlj62OolE


----------



## justinpdx (Mar 23, 2009)

It works great as a supplement. You need to run them on a cycle timer so they don't overheat. 1 on 5 off.
I have proof:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvqlj62OolE


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Mar 23, 2009)

Earl said:


> It does not help any other system,
> that already works without fogg.





justinpdx said:


> It works great as a supplement. You need to run them on a cycle timer so they don't overheat. 1 on 5 off.
> I have proof:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvqlj62OolE


 
Your "Proof" is a video of a hydro system thats basicly feeding the plants 3 differant ways. Remove that fogger from that system in the video and you still have great weed. Remove everything but a fogger and watch what happens.


----------



## justinpdx (Mar 23, 2009)

That was my grow in the video.
I have run with straight fog. They survive, just don't flourish like they do with the aero to back it up. It seems to help stir up the fog.
All pumps & foggers are on a cycle timer running 1 on 5 off. 
You are right about removing the fogger & still having a good grow. I have a room with out foggers in flower that does great.
The foggers really help in early veg, they really help establish the root system. After the root system is sufficiently developed, the gain from the foggers is diminishing.
I am doing a little experiment right now with a XL unit in flower, one with fog, one without. Same strain. same rez.


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Mar 24, 2009)

well yeah exactly like I said, use one of the cheap ones to supliment another form of hydro to start clones. Although I personally wouldnt buy one of those $300+ foggers and expect grand results. 



I am still courious and feel free to prove me wrong. I however am very interestred in your experment so please keep me posted.


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 11, 2009)

They work now its April 2009

I think the key to this technology working is that the fog is the right consistency to carry the nutrients.



NUTRAMIST 16 Plant Producer
Complete system for producing 16 plants in a 3'x3' area. Use with a 400-600W Grow light for best results and use an adjustable, short-cycle timer for extra control.







The aeroponic fogger / hydroponic fogger operates by oscillating at a frequency of approximately 2 MHZ which is two million vibrations per second. At this frequency, water is nebulized into a cold fog / dry fog which can support the needs of plants using an ultra low volume / ULV of water and nutrients.


----------



## olosto (Apr 11, 2009)

You know what looks really cool is that i bet you could inject CO2 the the O2 intake on that baby. I don't know if CO2 to the roots would help, but it would rise up to the foilage thru the pot right?


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 12, 2009)

olosto said:


> You know what looks really cool is that i bet you could inject CO2 the the O2 intake on that baby. I don't know if CO2 to the roots would help, but it would rise up to the foilage thru the pot right?


Sound possibly


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Apr 12, 2009)

On a thread i post i was looking for some directions on how to build a fog box....


this nice person posted this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brvJ2fGXusU

smoote1987 
Marijuana Toker
*Marijuana Toker*






and if you look at his grow album-- he made one with a ultrasonic humidifier>>>

hope i can help (im still reasearching fogbox's thanks for the help every1 on rollitup if learned a lot of stuff!  )


----------



## olscratchy (May 23, 2009)

I am trying to find some information on cloning with ultrasonic fogger.
1. how long should the fogger run?
2. should I use a Dome over the cuttings?
3. should I use nutrient?
4. should I use medium other than neoprene & a 3" basket?
5. can fogger be in same container or piped in?
And any other info would be great, Thanks


----------



## NiceGrow! (May 25, 2009)

olosto said:


> You know what looks really cool is that i bet you could inject CO2 the the O2 intake on that baby. I don't know if CO2 to the roots would help, but it would rise up to the foilage thru the pot right?



um co2 would kill the roots.
it'd be the roots flooded with o2 it would have to be separated and youd co2 the leaves


----------



## pinner420 (May 25, 2009)

Earl said:


> I would really like to see some pictures
> from you guys that are growing with the fogger.
> 
> I tried it, spent quite a sum of $ on it,
> ...


 Basically you use the fogger and no nutes with rapid ruters for 100 percent cloning and veging success. I don't believe you could flower with this system as it would take rh out of the 40 range.


----------



## feminized (Jun 5, 2009)

olscratchy said:


> I am trying to find some information on cloning with ultrasonic fogger.
> 1. how long should the fogger run?
> 2. should I use a Dome over the cuttings?
> 3. should I use nutrient?
> ...


Hi Guys! I'm new to posting but I have been reading forever!... I was looking for info on foggers and found this thread.
I bought one a few weeks ago off ebay. I cloned with it and am continuing growing with it. There doing good so far. I always hear it is a dry fog but it soaks the roots in my chamber. It's a three head though, so it makes ALOT of fog. 
Make sure when you buy one it has the white discs. My friend tried the gold ones with LED's on it, it clogged up fast and grew stuff in the reservoir because of the lights. I use sensi and nothing has clogged yet. It is a clean fert. I would not recommend flora nova or something like that. Its like muddy sand.

I just used 5 gallon bucket and the kit on ebay. It has a really small fan with 6 speeds and a float ring. I just used some old washing machine discharge hose for a tube from the mist bucket. 

I ran it 24/7 for 2 weeks to clone, and then switched to 15 on 15 off. So far Its doing ok. The res. gets hot when you run it 24/7. When cloning I left a insert out so it would push fog to the dome. Bad idea. WAY to much fog. The whole cutting was going to try to root it was so wet. Just spray them once a day with a dome.

I am using neoprene and 3 in baskets but with the fan pushing the fog I think I would have used exp. clay too. Just to give the roots something to grab onto.
Hope this helps Guys!


----------



## Treeth (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently tried fog really hard. 

And it was working, however, after the roots grew out to a couple inches, the growth pretty much stopped. 

I don't know if this was because all those little hairs started to go away as the roots turned into more typical feeder roots,

or whether not enough nutrients were transferred in the process...

I then converted to bubble-ponics in my 5 gallon bucket, and have been much happier.

I think that fog is really only useful for rooting cuttings. Not feeding sexually mature plants.

I really wanted it to be... However it just doesn't work.

Maybe if you can find the right set of nutes...

I definitely recommend AN's Wet Betty...

You can get it done through flower.

For me, for feeding, it is not really even useful as a supplement to liquid hydro.


----------



## leorextyrannus (Jul 11, 2009)

Dspec I suggest you get the float for the fogger, it eliminates water level issues.

Earl I can understand your position, and mainly I believe it's because the fog accelerates root growth so much the plant makes rabid demands, and without some other hydro system as a secondary system it will simply make demands the fog can't keep up with, this causes psychological stresses to the plant which then stunts its self causing drawfism. At that point it doesn't matter the stress has stunted growth and drawfism will reign through its life.

However if you build a system like the FogBox using a hybrid mix of hydro systems then you can combine all the strengths of each while leveraging the advantages of all, with redundancy, which is an absolute with Aero or Fog.

Many people use another hydro system to back up Aero for redundancy so why do you keep insulting the concept of needing one for fog? I know there are issues but lets be logical and have an intelligent discourse on a potental breakthrough.

There is a 1 part foliar feed only nutrient formula I saw in the Hydrofarm product catalog for this year, I forget the name but perhaps doing a purely fog based grow would work if you provided the tops of the plants with fog created with this nutrient, while you oxygenated and fogged the roots in their isolated chamber. Who knows, maybe it would be a huge success... no ones tried yet.

All I know is I built a cloner for 50 dollars with 16 sites that would have cost me $300 dollars at retail for an EZ Cloner.... that alone is a reason for everyone to build at least an fogging cloner. On my first cuts I had 7/10 survive on my second time cloning ever, I didn't cut the stems under water, I didn't dip them in anything. I'd say for not giving a damn thats a great success rate. The ones that survived have spinal columns, that's the only way to describe it.

When their already immense for their size surface area is combined with beneficial bacteria's again increasing the surface area another 10-10K times.... I think they will have no problem absorbing massive amounts of nutrients in giantantic bursts of growth, and thats good cause I'm growing THC Bomb and this strain loves to grow... it flowers when in veg cycle.... it grows up past my 100 watts of CFL happily climbing upwards still, has so many side branches there's no doubt its going to be cola city in flower time.

FogBox guy I respect that you're selling those systems but don't hate me when I make my own design. Kudos though for the inspiration. I love your YouTube video for all these people that don't think Fog makes a major difference, GO WATCH HIS VIDEO, those are not AERO roots, or DWC roots, only one type of growth causes this kind of rooting and thats Fog. I've seen monster roots w/ aero & properly airated DWC but I've never seen roots that BIG with that much SURFACE AREA. 

I think my point has been made.

Does anyone know how these react to SuperNatural Brand Nutrients or General Hydroponics MaxiGrow/Bloom and their SubCulture A & B?


----------



## jontupper (Sep 13, 2009)

Heya All!

I almost hate to be saying this, but I will be attempting my first grow using a 10 head ultrasonic fogger with Teflon discs.  The way I will be working it is as follows:

1. Main water res. is a garbage can, full. very small circulating pump inside, on infrequent timer to prevent heat. 1/4'' RO bulkhead connector at the bottom, leading to
2. The fogger res. which is fed by the garbage can from a gravity fed float valve, maintaining optimum levels, as well as providing cool replacement nutes. The lid is tight, and connected at the top is a 1 foot long 6'' diameter tube, where at the top is a PC fan. This will hopefully prevent many salts from backflowing and collecting on the fan. This tub has 2 3/4'' bulkhead connectors on it that lead to 
3. 2 "growth tubs", housing 5'' pots with neoprene, no hydroton. These will be "sealed" so no fog leaks out the lids, and at the bottom of each tub will be a small drainage line or two, which will lead to an evaporation tray. This will mean no recirculating of the nutes, so healthier solution, and no PH issues, which are common.

This grow is also being done in a basement in an upcoming Canadian winter, so heat shouldn't be an issue, but I plan on icing the big res if it is. Worst case, I purchase a chiller. The fogger is connected to a recycle timer, which will allow for me to calibrate the amount of fog going in perfectly. My goal is to provide as much as it needs without the roots getting "wet". If there is any condensation on the roots at all, it prevents the absorption of the less the 5 micron particles, which is the real goal of this so called "foggerponics". My first plan is to allow the pushing fan to run 24/7, so the roots will "dry" a LITTLE, but not alot, so more fog can be pumped in.

I guess we'll see, and I'm sure i'll be posting the results. I've been researching and collecting equipment for about 5 years now, and I plan to have a harvest at Christmas (I already have clones on the go). Worse case, I'll do an "emergency convert" of the system.

However, I believe if Large roots become an issue it is for 1 of 2 reasons:
1. roots are too wet, making them get *larger to Drink more water*, as opposed to stay smaller and be content with the *Fog* they have
2. plants are poorly supported. Roots could be triggerd to get larger to support the plant if it is getting whipped around alot, or have to rely on large stems for support. A remedy for this would be a SCROG.

These of course are only my opinions, but I look forward to discovering what is what, and I promise to keep the communities updated.

Peace


----------



## NiceGrow! (Sep 14, 2009)

Also i was thinkin of some sort of apparatus for the roots to separate them a bit. so the fog can penetrate. just one of my ideas.
and good luck!


----------



## bonsaigreen (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the foggerponics setup you described, been interested in it for a while myself.

1st post hehe

bonsaigreen


----------



## FogBoxer (Mar 9, 2010)

The FogBox system has perfected Fogponic growing with a hybrid delivery system. By using aeroponics with the fog, all types of added compounds are delivered to your root system. The problem with fog alone is that it produces particles so small, and do so by ultrasonically vibrating the water and pulverizing larger compounds. They have some good youtube videos and a website if you search on google.


----------



## shlee (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello everyone.
Alright im looking for a bit of advice tips ect. I have a 9 by 12 4 gal container. lightproof of course. 2 holes in the top with 2 3 inch net cups filled with aquarium rocks. nI have a 8 in bubble bar inside ad well as one of those reptile foggers from petsmart. use distilled water (city water kills, literally) anyways the fogger is in the back so its not right uinder the roots. we tried this with a smaller container for clones and something from the fogger burnt the container from the outside in...which is odd since the fogger is inside. the bubble bar is also inside with the fogger. Bubble bar is on 24/7. we dont know how long to keep the fogger on. any advice on this or things i could do differently? also i keep a gal of distilled water in there at all times.


----------



## JustinThyme (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm no expert, but working on it. I have tried a lot of variations, all with success so far, more with some than others. 

I will, once i get off my ass, load some pix but must say, that I can't imagine anything working much better than what im working with, thus far. 

I have 10 gallon totes with 4 plants in them, started out using top drip with roots suspended in air and falling into self contained resevouir. 3 plants from seed 2ft tallish... 1oz in 60 days. Added airstones to self contained res and next harvest, 3 plants 2.5 ouces added mister removed drip growth exploded w vigorous roots. Removed mister, it was an engineered monstrosoty with almost 0 control. I run all circulating water 24 hours a day, I don't have timers to experiment with so... but since removing the mister I have added a 12$ ultrasonic fogger and the dryish browning thin tops of the roots are now bursting with new growth and in 1 week canopy has doubled in size. Buds are growing at a rate that I have never seen before. This time with 5 plants and still should be at least 4-5 weeks from harvest, based on date started from seed. I am also having great success with the fogger with my premium plants root growth is phenominal... if for some reason a plant doesn't want to root well, I put them in a bubbler made out of a coffee can, put under flourescent and wait till they bounce back... works out great. I am using 400w Mh Hortilux Blue and 430w Son Agro Enhanced Spectrum... I will post journal once I harvest first fogger grow... I also use one small airpump to push oxygen directly to root systems... 
My humidy in my room has gone from under 20% to over 40% I have holes that aerate the fog up through the tops of the totes which I presume are also folair feeding the plants. Theres a ton of circulation. The res temp is 24.5 Celcius... 
If I had to estimate, my yeild per plant should be close to double that. I will post a grow journal in the future... 

And may the Lord Bless you with bountiful harvests


----------



## Elmere (Sep 18, 2010)

I started using fogponics about a year ago.....it is definitely the future. I wouldn't even consider another method. I setup a system that is so simple to operate - it really is boring! Here's one thing I learned - your foggers must be on a timer - if not, it's just the same as using aeroponics. Also, no matter what type of system you use never put anything (pump,etc) inside your reservoir - never! If you can...set up your rez so that a vortex is always present


----------



## Elmere (Sep 18, 2010)

Your fogger was not on a timer - which is the same as aeroponics. Get back to fogponics!


----------



## disposition84 (Sep 19, 2010)

Running my fogger 100% still gave me those ultra fine hairs I've only seen on fog grows.

I've done aero and it does not give those same fine hairs that the fog systems do.

So why do you say that if you run it 100% it is the same as aeroponics?

Not attacking you, just curious to learn more.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Sep 19, 2010)

Earl is right the proof is in the pudding, I still havent seen any decent flowering done in fogponics. Maybe Im not seeing right. Are these the hairs your talking about? These clones are 30 days after I cut them. Feeding week 3 veg, I had clones root in 4 days, transplanted in 8 days. Many people do aero wrong. 3600gph 1/2hp sump pump, high pressure no mag drive pump can deliver(I used to use 550's). timers is 5 seconds on/ 20 minutes off. Super silver haze, critical mass, black widow, flowering begins tomorrow. This is what Aeroponics should look like.


----------



## disposition84 (Sep 19, 2010)

Those are nice roots, and I've gotten the same with my aeroponic the hairs i'm talking about are these ultrafine hairs that look to be only a few microns in size.

You could have them as well, I just can't tell from the picture. But when I ran my aeroflo systems with 1min/4min cycle timer the spray never got fine enough to give me these types of roots. 

View attachment 1165588


----------



## feminized (Oct 17, 2010)

forgewithinfire said:


> The issue with traditional ultrasonic humidifiers is that the pizzo-electric disk has no coating. As a result you get buildup over time and have to replace the disks frequently. The ones you can get from futuregarden.com are teflon coated to prevent crusty buildup and are the same used in the Nutramist systems... plus the company has great customer service and is always willing to answer questions.


I was going to buy a mist maker from futuregarden and found this House of Hydro guy on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220672715311&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_4418wt_1139

I got it in 3 days and it had a float and a spare set of discs for cheaper than futuregarden. So far so good, it says its the same one as nutramist and it looks the same as the one in the pic.


----------



## feminized (Aug 28, 2011)

dspec said:


> Ive been using a fogger in my cloner...it runs off of the pump timer, 15on/45off. For 5months now, i cleaned it once. Heats my res up 1*C. It was either 20bux for a heater, or a fogger. I have 100% success now, using Rockwool or NO media. Nubs start at 7 days, 20 days ready for transplant. I wouldnt use it for flowering, i dunno its kinda of a little bitch, if its not the exact depth it fogs poorly.


 Have you tried a float? They are cheap. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220618629638&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_2108wt_1270


----------



## MrFoggyFrog (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi guys, 

i'm running a fogponics setup for around 5 month now. if your interested please follow my Youtube channel it can be found at:

Summary Fogponics movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPlStRU1rEg

It summarizes around 5 month of experience with fogponics different setups and its progress. It running pretty good so far. 
I'm using it to test the progress / harvest on vegetables and herbs and how it performs.

I am using a standard pond mistmaker / pond fogger since five month. To be honest, i do not clean it very often, and it had now lasted already for 5 month.
I only take a sponge and wipe it down every two month. It still works. I had it timed 15min On/Off.



Just to give some ideas/inputs...


----------



## MrFoggyFrog (Jun 4, 2012)

i am running a true fogponics system since five month:

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrFoggyFrog?feature=mhee

check my summary movie where i sum up all my experiences gained so far as well as an in depth explanation of how the system works.
Its running very well so far. I'll see how it goes the next 4 month...


----------



## sguardians2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Did a hybrid aeroponics/fogponics grow a couple of years back and the Raspberry Cough grew to over 8' tall under 2 1000 watt lighting system. Should have done a scrog because the plants grew very fast and very large and became very hard to manage. Used a floating ultra sonic fogger set up. After that experience I returned to soil grows, which require much less work and fewer problems, not as fast, but far easier to manage.


----------



## johncWA (Mar 16, 2013)

Just revisiting this thread, since I am doing this fogponics 

We're still out here!


----------



## Ghettoman (Oct 3, 2014)

fogponics in full affect, 1head 5 gallon bucket 1 plant goldentree fox farm veg n bloom n looking lovely!!!


----------



## feminized (Oct 5, 2014)

Ghettoman said:


> fogponics in full affect, 1head 5 gallon bucket 1 plant goldentree fox farm veg n bloom n looking lovely!!!


Awesome! Where'd you get your fogger, The House of Hydro?


----------



## indianajones (Oct 7, 2014)

you should be sure to clean off the head on your fogger 
occasionally. i have noticed hard water buildup on mine after 
a few weeks use with only 135ppm tap water. a cheap 
toothbrush should fit the bill just fine. i used ultrasonic foggers 
to provide humidity for a 100 sq ft mushroom grow room and 
they worked really well. 

the other really cool thing about ultrasonic misters is that they 
sterilize the rez as they work. the high frequency sound waves 
literally kill micro life, allowing what has potential to be the most 
sterile hydro method to date.


----------



## indianajones (Oct 7, 2014)

oh yeah forgot to add- IMO napa part #8822 would probably be a 
good medium for the net cup in this application.


----------



## The Nine (Oct 18, 2015)

Bump
No pics of harvested ladies from a fogponic system?


----------



## PicklesRus (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## pinner420 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keesje (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

Did a lot of searching and googling, but so far I did not find ANY full report of a grow using solely Fogponics.
Using it for clones... yes.
It seems to work great for it.
But the moment the plants become bigger and need more nutrients.... Fogponics does not work anymore.

Anybody around who could prove me wrong?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

Keesje said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did a lot of searching and googling, but so far I did not find ANY full report of a grow using solely Fogponics.
> Using it for clones... yes.
> ...


 seems to be an unpioneered area. Got any pics.


----------



## Keesje (Jun 29, 2016)

It is pioneered, but mostly unsuccesful.
A lot of people do use them for cloners, and with good results.
But when the plant gets bigger and needs more nutrients, the droplets a too small to 'carry' these nutrients.
Bigger droplets would be the solution, but....
A. The membrane in the mist maker can't produce bigger droplets, and...
B. Even if it could produce bigger droplets.... would bigger droplets still 'float' like mist/fog? Or would they just drop on the floor due too gravity?

But perhaps there are some new developments.
There are some people telling that they either doing a full grow or starting one.
But you never hear from them again, or they don't have reports or tell any end results.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 29, 2016)

Keesje said:


> It is pioneered, but mostly unsuccesful.
> A lot of people do use them for cloners, and with good results.
> But when the plant gets bigger and needs more nutrients, the droplets a too small to 'carry' these nutrients.
> Bigger droplets would be the solution, but....
> ...


A guy doing it runs 200ppm with success on YouTube. Seems low...


----------



## Keesje (Jun 30, 2016)

200 ppm seems way to low to have a decent yield.
Do you have a link?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Atomizer (Jul 4, 2016)

By the time the 1 micron droplets have coalesced into a size thats useful to the roots the ppm will be a lot higher than 200. Consider the amount of liquid in a single droplet, if the droplet halves in size en route to the roots, the ppm will increase by a factor of 8. Small droplets begin to evaporate as soon as they`re formed


----------



## Keesje (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't really get your reply, Atomizer.
Could you explain a bit more?


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 6, 2016)

Consider a spherical drop of water as a nute reservoir with lets say an EC of 1.0.
Allow water to evaporate from the droplet until it becomes *half the starting diameter*. The EC of this smaller droplet will be 8.0 
Halving the size of a sphere reduces its volume by a factor of 8. The nute content doesnt alter cos only the water evaporates so it gets more concentrated. If the fog droplet begins life with a diameter of 1,000th of a millimeter (1 micron), it wont need to lose much water to become a 0.5 micron droplet.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 6, 2016)

So what I hear you saying if my ec meter pics up anything at all in front of the fogger it would be 8 x the source..


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 6, 2016)

It cant read the ec of fog but if it could it would depend on how much evaporation had occurred at that point. Bear in mind the individual droplets may not evaporate at the same rate. 
If you evaporate half the water from a standard hydro res the EC will double. The difference with a droplet is its a sphere, halving the size doesnt just half the volume .


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 7, 2016)

What nutrients are suitable for best results?


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 7, 2016)

Anything formulated for drain to waste (once through)


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Atomizer said:


> Anything formulated for drain to waste (once through)


Whats your favorite?


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 7, 2016)

I make my own


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 7, 2016)

I was looking into that.. where do you get your salts?


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 8, 2016)

local agricultural supply place, the main chems come in 25kg sacks


----------



## Keesje (Jul 8, 2016)

So Atomizer, are you saying that it is possible to have a decnt yield with Fogaponics?
If so, do you perhaps know where I can find a good report on such a grow?
And I don't mean vertical growth, but a more 'classical' one.
It would be great to see it.


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 8, 2016)

I dont recommend fogponics as the droplet size is too small. TBH, you could get the exact same kind of roots as the ones at 3.50 in the vid above using low pressure aero.
If fogponics worked as well as they claim, the roots would look more like this.


----------



## Keesje (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks a lot. As not being a native speaker, I sometimes have difficulties understanding some of the posts.
But you cleared it up.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 9, 2016)

https://www.monstergardens.com/The-MicroFog-Atomizer


----------



## Atomizer (Jul 9, 2016)

They are rebadged aerolife aerofog nozzles


Tricky B did some testing of the aerolife AA system back in 2012
https://www.rollitup.org/t/testing-the-aerolife-true-hpa-aa-air-atomized-system-first-run.519014/#post-7268873


----------



## FlatOutFoggin (Feb 26, 2020)

As many here I was looking for fogponics info. Thread made in 2008. In 2020 this thread is still the most info on fogponics. Lol think i found my answer though. Need to run the fog 24/7 through my pipe for cloning. Thank you all for your thoughts/info. Btw my roots look like that aeroponic systems roots. Cloning was my only issue.
No i dont flower in fog btw. But for fun this is what i made. It goes through roughly 34' of 6in pvc from res. Its a return system.


----------



## FlatOutFoggin (Feb 26, 2020)

My setup.
Though after building it. I seen a vid of a guy using a shopvac(wet/dry) to move the fog. I tried those "waterproof" fans from amazon. They last a month. Lol not water proof. But to run a fan 24/7 till roots are on clones would require 2 fans. Betting without the original boxfan blades cooling the boxfan motor running 24/7 will burn it up. Same with shopvacs.
But in my blueprint the two pipes running out I have the clones on the top pipe. Learning..I think if i had the clones on the bottom pipe the fog that is always settling at the lower levels may be enough fog for the clones. Bored the holes wrong. Spaced for clones on top and for bigger veg down low.
Btw my trick to nuting while my ppm is super low in res. While cloning is in process in the same pipe. I mist the already bigger vegging plants with nutes. Till clones get nice roots built-up. Then I bring the ppm up. Which was taking me weeks to get clones going. Unlike others ive heard say days. Thinking to dry.
Also thinking...if the top gets a bit drier as it is. That would help get the bigger plants ready for soil. For many have said and shown that it roughens and thickens up the base roots. Making it survive transplanting better. Might test the water temp. coming out of the chiller aswell. Running it into the top pipe. If not to cold. Making this a multi system a drain table with fog. Just to get more nutes/water to the now bigger plants up top. Will see if thats needed in time. First switching pipes. Veg up clones down.


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 27, 2020)

FlatOutFoggin said:


> My setup.
> Though after building it. I seen a vid of a guy using a shopvac(wet/dry) to move the fog. I tried those "waterproof" fans from amazon. They last a month. Lol not water proof. But to run a fan 24/7 till roots are on clones would require 2 fans. Betting without the original boxfan blades cooling the boxfan motor running 24/7 will burn it up. Same with shopvacs.
> But in my blueprint the two pipes running out I have the clones on the top pipe. Learning..I think if i had the clones on the bottom pipe the fog that is always settling at the lower levels may be enough fog for the clones. Bored the holes wrong. Spaced for clones on top and for bigger veg down low.
> Btw my trick to nuting while my ppm is super low in res. While cloning is in process in the same pipe. I mist the already bigger vegging plants with nutes. Till clones get nice roots built-up. Then I bring the ppm up. Which was taking me weeks to get clones going. Unlike others ive heard say days. Thinking to dry.
> Also thinking...if the top gets a bit drier as it is. That would help get the bigger plants ready for soil. For many have said and shown that it roughens and thickens up the base roots. Making it survive transplanting better. Might test the water temp. coming out of the chiller aswell. Running it into the top pipe. If not to cold. Making this a multi system a drain table with fog. Just to get more nutes/water to the now bigger plants up top. Will see if thats needed in time. First switching pipes. Veg up clones down.


I’ve been reading up on fogponics lately and info is limited. Most people I see say it doesn’t work for flower. 

House of hydro claim their products work and produce enough mist for all plants needs. They say people just underside the fogger and don’t create a thick enough mist. 

Anyone able to back that up?


----------



## FlatOutFoggin (Feb 27, 2020)

SamWE19 said:


> I’ve been reading up on fogponics lately and info is limited. Most people I see say it doesn’t work for flower.
> 
> House of hydro claim their products work and produce enough mist for all plants needs. They say people just underside the fogger and don’t create a thick enough mist.
> 
> Anyone able to back that up?


Nope. Haven't seen a vid on flowering in fog myself. House of hydro are the ones i use. But in flower a plant needs alot more nutes. I think it would gunk up the fogger to much. Though havent tested. I just h2o2 drip clean skunkwerks and ph bakance veg. Flowering takes gooky stuff lol


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 27, 2020)

FlatOutFoggin said:


> Nope. Haven't seen a vid on flowering in fog myself. House of hydro are the ones i use. But in flower a plant needs alot more nutes. I think it would gunk up the fogger to much. Though havent tested. I just h2o2 drip clean skunkwerks and ph bakance veg. Flowering takes gooky stuff lol


I would setup a test with one plant but I have no means to cool the water so the temps will probably get out of control


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 27, 2020)

check oout youtube. this is the dude's flowering setup. he has his veg on a different video.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


>


Seen those but doesn’t show much detail into how much mist needed for that huge system. I’d have a guess and say many 12 disc house of hydro units... also if he is recirculating water back to res and How he’s getting it back. All those details would be nice


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 27, 2020)

SamWE19 said:


> Seen those but doesn’t show much detail into how much mist needed for that huge system. I’d have a guess and say many 12 disc house of hydro units... also if he is recirculating water back to res and How he’s getting it back. All those details would be nice


send him an email. i think he put his addy on one of those videos.


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> send him an email. i think he put his addy on one of those videos.


Yeah did it a few mins ago haha. We think alike. I hope he gets back to me.

If I can get this to work and do it as a drain to waste it will make my vertical grow room design 10 x simpler


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 27, 2020)

SamWE19 said:


> Yeah did it a few mins ago haha. We think alike. I hope he gets back to me.
> 
> If I can get this to work and do it as a drain to waste it will make my vertical grow room design 10 x simpler


man, if i had a vert setup like that, i wouldn't know what to do with myself. i don't see why you couldnt do it dtw. i would almost think even with the added nute expense, it would be much more productive and easier


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> man, if i had a vert setup like that, i wouldn't know what to do with myself. i don't see why you couldnt do it dtw. i would almost think even with the added nute expense, it would be much more productive and easier


Yeah I currently have a resevoir with low profile totes connected together so that my water can flow back into the resevoir. I have low height issues so it takes away a lot of my grow space. If I can do dtw and fog I can get a larger footprint on my grow and less hassle recirculating 1000l of water in 12 low profile totes


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 27, 2020)

SamWE19 said:


> Yeah I currently have a resevoir with low profile totes connected together so that my water can flow back into the resevoir. I have low height issues so it takes away a lot of my grow space. If I can do dtw and fog I can get a larger footprint on my grow and less hassle recirculating 1000l of water in 12 low profile totes


if i had more space, i think i would try to make a 55 gal plastic barrel into a fog unit. just to try it out. i've also seen a commercial fogger (like for a club) vented into a closed space which seemed to work really well too


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> if i had more space, i think i would try to make a 55 gal plastic barrel into a fog unit. just to try it out. i've also seen a commercial fogger (like for a club) vented into a closed space which seemed to work really well too


Limited space ... I know all about that lol. I run my business from home in the attic. I have a family and live out in middle of the sticks so I’d rather struggle with the space issues than find somewhere to rent/buy as id have to be out all day tending to the plants. Working from home keeps me around the family. 

Optimising yields in a restricted space is hard though. It’s a massive attic though, 15m x 15m total floor space but the slope rooof is the issue.

I’m currently trying to imagine ways or positions I can place plants to increase sq footage. 

My current grow has vertical towers stacked with lights directly in the middle but I feel I can do better


----------



## Keesje (Feb 27, 2020)

SamWE19 said:


> I’ve been reading up on fogponics lately and info is limited. Most people I see say it doesn’t work for flower.
> 
> House of hydro claim their products work and produce enough mist for all plants needs. They say people just underside the fogger and don’t create a thick enough mist.
> 
> Anyone able to back that up?


I wonder how their fogger works then.
With the discs it is physically impossible to create a mist in which the nutes stay in the water. 
The drops simply become too heavy.
But perhaps they have invented a new method. Or is it not a fog, but rather a fine mist as you see it at HPA.


----------



## FlatOutFoggin (Feb 27, 2020)

L


Keesje said:


> I wonder how their fogger works then.
> With the discs it is physically impossible to create a mist in which the nutes stay in the water.
> The drops simply become too heavy.
> But perhaps they have invented a new method. Or is it not a fog, but rather a fine mist as you see it at HPA.


 they are called mistmakers. Perhap it isn't quite fog sized droplets. Seems good here. Still starting new setup. Will know once the veg plants get bigger if they getting the nutes they need. Plan on 21weeks in fog veg. So they will need nutes.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 28, 2020)

The House of Hydro seems to be the go to place for ultrasonic mist makers from my search into diy humidification.
Ive been wanting to get a setup to use as a humidifier, but maybe ill play around with it and grow some plants out first.
The pictures in their FAQ are the same pictures from from the video @rkymtnman posted
They claim this on their site.
"Water droplets from a Mist Maker will carry anything that the water contains, unlike the humidifiers that heat the water. Minerals, nutrients, anti-fungals and even insecticide from the reservoir will be carried in the fog. This allows for excellent results while using a mist maker for fogponics, greenhouse humidification and sterilization or treating with insecticides. How can you argue with these results! "









The House of Hydro- Mist Maker FAQ's


Check out frequently asked questions about Mist Makers. Get all your answers for FAQ's about pond foggers.



www.thehouseofhydro.com


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 28, 2020)

The guy from that video replied to me with details. He’s using 1000 psi direct drive pumps so it sounds more like HPA than fog ponics


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 28, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> The House of Hydro seems to be the go to place for ultrasonic mist makers from my search into diy humidification.
> Ive been wanting to get a setup to use as a humidifier, but maybe ill play around with it and grow some plants out first.
> The pictures in their FAQ are the same pictures from from the video @rkymtnman posted
> They claim this on their site.
> ...


I have a 6 disc house of hydro mist maker here... it seems like the mist is no different to any other ultrasonic disc. The company do seem adamant that it carries nutrients fine though. They said to me the issue people have is that they never provide enough fog. It needs to be a very thick and dense fog they say


----------



## FlatOutFoggin (Feb 28, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> The House of Hydro seems to be the go to place for ultrasonic mist makers from my search into diy humidification.
> Ive been wanting to get a setup to use as a humidifier, but maybe ill play around with it and grow some plants out first.
> The pictures in their FAQ are the same pictures from from the video @rkymtnman posted
> They claim this on their site.
> ...


I used my backup 12 outlet mistmaker when my big dual fan standard $150 humidifier broke. As they usual only seem to last a year or two. But while i was waiting to return it with a warranty. I used that mistmaker. It worked better than the humidifier. Had it on for 15min of for 45min. With a box fan moving the mist.


----------



## SamWE19 (Feb 28, 2020)

FlatOutFoggin said:


> I used my backup 12 outlet mistmaker when my big dual fan standard $150 humidifier broke. As they usual only seem to last a year or two. But while i was waiting to return it with a warranty. I used that mistmaker. It worked better than the humidifier. Had it on for 15min of for 45min. With a box fan moving the mist.


I’m Thinking of designing a fog system that is rotary like the volksgarden system. Just need to figure out how you properly size a motor to make it turn. A quick google put out loads of random math jargon I didn’t understand


----------



## deluge99 (Apr 7, 2020)

I built a homemade nutrimist mistaker and will be testing it out in a new grow. I have an old Botanicare aeroponic system that I may convert to an ebb and flow system while incorporating the fogger. I am afraid to be completely dependent upon the foggers so having the ebb and flow as well will give me piece of mind. The problem I had with using the aeroponic system was the roots would clog the drain from time to time and it was hard to access the root chamber due to the lid holding the plants. I am still in design mode and haven't grown in a few years due legalization and being able to go to the store and buy it made me lazy. But this virus has made me want to be a little less dependent on the system. Anyway I will try to post pictures as I go along.


----------



## HydroManAr (Apr 14, 2020)

Lol found this thread and I was looking at the year of the original post... but fog looks too clean for this thread to really die I guess. An F for Blinkstoomuch, RIP. Fog looks so appealing... maybe if a design could incorporate a top-down fog, then heavy particles wouldn't be a problem?


----------

